# Anyone know when the next petco dollar per gallon sale is?



## rcs0926 (Jun 14, 2013)

I think you might have to wait until the summer.


----------



## randpost (Feb 9, 2014)

I was told the summer also. waiting to buy a couple 20 longs and 40 breeders.


----------



## jhays79 (Mar 28, 2012)

Ok thanks


----------



## Charlest (May 24, 2011)

June 20 - July 20 so I was told by a manager.

Sent from my LG-D500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

A bi-annual event, usually January and late June into July


----------



## fup10k (Mar 7, 2014)

I work at PETCO and I can assure you, even our GM's don't know. 
Typically june-july, though, but I know we just had a huge event last month with $1 per gallon and 50% off all fish for one weekend.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

Just a FYI the $1 per gallon sale is happening again March 30th>April 12th http://i.imgur.com/jVkC2Xp.jpg?1 :-?? Maybe it's true...


----------



## randpost (Feb 9, 2014)

looks like march 30th for select stores.

this is for a single store in IL
http://www.petco.com/Content/StoreEventsCalendar.aspx?storenum=1932


----------



## rcs0926 (Jun 14, 2013)

I just confirmed that my store in Camarillo, CA is having this sale as well.


----------



## jhays79 (Mar 28, 2012)

I hope my local store does it! Is it coincidence it's tax return season? I want a 20g long and few more tens.


----------



## ctaylor3737 (Nov 14, 2013)

30 th look on the website, it will show on the ad

-Chris


----------

